# Miley Cyrus bei Porno-Festival



## Death Row (10 Feb. 2015)

​


> Miley Cyrus hat einen Kurzfilm von sich auf dem "New York Porn Film Festival'"eingereicht. Dabei handelt es sich um ein knapp vierminütiges Schwarz-weiß-Video, in dem die Sängerin außer einem schwarzen Höschen und schwarzen Kreuzen über ihren Nippeln nichts trägt.....



Quelle: Miley Cyrus zeigt SM-Film "Tongue Tied" auf Porno-Festival | OK! Magazin

Ja Miley, die Richtung stimmt schonmal. Ein zweites Standbein ist ja nie verkehrt :thumbup:


----------



## Max100 (10 Feb. 2015)

ist der Hammer das Video


----------



## comatron (10 Feb. 2015)

Porno geht anders.


----------



## Devilfish (10 Feb. 2015)

So ähnlich lief das auch schon als Pausenüberbrückung beim Konzert in Köln. Da aber auf der großen Leinwand, wobei das live aufgeführt auch nochmal besser gewesen wäre


----------



## userforusing (11 Feb. 2015)

Mhm, Miley Bagface - ich verzichte.


----------



## derneue123 (17 Feb. 2015)

na das kann ja was werden


----------



## derneue123 (17 Feb. 2015)

na mal gucken was das wird..


----------



## sakima (23 Feb. 2015)

We ain't far from her filming one!


----------



## monderserat (26 Feb. 2015)

da gehört die auch hin


----------



## Mike1234 (26 Feb. 2015)

ein spaciges Bild aber...


----------



## TjCro87 (1 März 2015)

sie soll endlich mal ein Porno machen


----------



## sarakoeln (3 März 2015)

Was soll man sagen? Im Grunde gehört sie schon lange dahin.


----------



## BlueLynne (4 März 2015)

irgendwie  *egal wie *  muss sie ja im Gespräch bleiben .....


----------



## snick2005 (7 März 2015)

weird photo


----------



## mcde (7 März 2015)

Einfach Wahnsinn Danke!


----------



## Dortmund (12 März 2015)

Hammer Bild!


----------



## malt (13 März 2015)

Ich binj gespant was da noch kommt


----------



## Punisher (11 Sep. 2015)

von ihr würd ich gerne nen Porno sehen


----------

